# Am I really an INTP?



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?* Sometimes I feel like I only test as an INTP because that is the person I would like to believe I am. I'm pretty sure of the N, but I feel like I value feelings far more than other INTPs. My Fe shouldn't even be very developed at my age, should it (I'm a teenager)? I'm sensitive, and I care what others think of me. Sometimes I feel like a feeler, except I know I can't be an INFP because I don't think I use Fi. I test strongly as a P because I'm very lazy, disorganized, and bad at managing time, but I do feel more comfortable with a plan. I'm easygoing and good at changing plans last minute, but it might be something I've learned. I also have some extroverted traits. I'm energized by interaction. I become very restless when alone for too long. However, when I'm with people, I mostly just observe and listen until something someone says catches my interest. No one would call me an extrovert. Also, INTPs just seem a whole lot more interested in intellectual things than I am.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*Happiness, fun, adventure, experiences, friendship. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
It might sound stupid, but in elementary school, I used to make things and sell them to other kids. It felt really cool to be successful at something. The things I made (toys, purses, bracelets..) were very popular but got banned because they were a "distraction".

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Looking at my report card. I hate that I'm an under-achiever/procrastinator. I feel like I'll never do anything with the ideas I have.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I tend to go with my gut. I try to analyze logically, but I often just go with my gut because it's easiest and tends to be right.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
If no one is taking control, I will. I actually prefer to be in control. If someone does take control before me but does a good job, I will do what he/she says. If he or she is a bad leader, I won't be so passive.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?**
I recently went to Disney World on a field trip for a week. I had a lot of freedom (wherever I am, there are usually adults. For some reason, I've always felt like I couldn't be myself around adults. However, I was mostly unsupervised on this trip). I made a ton of friends who don't annoy the hell out of me like most people. It made me question my introversion, because I had people around me 24/7 and didn't get tired at all. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I think in concepts. Usually, I learn by reading about it. Memorizing is definitely not my style. If it was, I'd be doing a lot better in school.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I keep a planner. I have to. I can't see the floor of my bedroom, though. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I try to understand the priniciples behind it.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I make sure everyone is doing fine.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I prefer group discussions because I feel less vulnerable. It feels less intimate. If I'm comfortable, I speak while thinking (otherwise I'll miss my chance). If I'm not comfortable, I will think first and risk missing my chance.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I am jumping. Actions speak louder than words.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I go out. I don't like television much.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I become very obsessive-compulsive. I'll clean, I'll compulsively check things over and over. I'll pace. I starve myself and pick at my fingers until they bleed (the physical discomfort distracts me). I'll become jumpy when I'm normally extremely calm.
I'll also become really annoyed with noise. I'll start wearing ear plugs wherever I go because everything is suddenly too loud. Sometimes I'll feel like I'm not here. It's hard to explain. I basically feel like I'm watching a movie instead being one with my surroundings.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Judgemental, overly moralistic people annoy me. They point out the flaws in others instead of focusing on how to improve themselves.
It also really bothers me when people are overly nice. They seem fake. I don't like people who only tell me what they imagine I'd like to hear.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Psychology, philosophy, stuff like time travel and worm holes, books, movies, music...anything really, except small talk. 

*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life*
I pay attention to most things...I don't know...details. I'm known for missing details.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
None of my friends know me well because I'm very private. I don't think they would be surprised of anything. If you told them something unbelievable, they'd probably think, "Oh. That's what she was hiding."
Maybe they'd be surprised if I did something extremely impulsive because of emotions or had an outburst. Or, they might say, "I knew she had emotions. She was just holding them in all this time and they finally came out in a flood."
Either way, their perceptions are that I'm very calm and logical. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? * Do I have a teleport machine? Can I teleport me and some friends over to Australia where we spend the day scuba diving, swimming, and kayaking? That sounds like a lot of fun. I really like the ocean.

No, I changed my mind. I want to get a bunch of people together and orchestrate a massive prank or a flash dance or something equally cool.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think you're an N or an S, but I'm not too sure about the other letters... You kind of seem like an ENTP with stronger Fe than Ti.


----------



## Justi (Apr 23, 2011)

unending skepticism,obsessive self development idea, effort to be act like E and S(temporary fun and energy boost--but it s not your lifestyle...).*We desire to achive what we missing in the life*- (that's make us to think over an over and triggers skepticism .. MBTI--*personality isnt a pure choice after all*)...You wanted so badly,but in reality mostly you dont act--cuz you think at that moment and give up to act--later on you think again your decisions.. I assume.

You love to plan,or draw something to think etc.. help you to organize your intangible messy thoughts.(in fact,rationally you realized its benefit),it doesnt show you directly,you're J.

For exp. Feeler-Thinker paradox to me.

-I value feelings,but no one saw actually or they see little(But i know,i have deep feelings...then sometimes try to act directly/indirectly emotionally,care etc to what end ? to achive something. get a praise-or to be loved by someone etc. Why?
-cuz I think every thought or behaivour some how important,even it is irrational for me ,it may work.
-How? it can works in social life .For exp to achive bf/gf
-Because,Human lifes dont based on pure logic.
-Acting like robot in social life,makes you irrational(cuz robot doesnt ability to notice sth-than that makes it dummy )...in order to prevent this,i choose to build a paradox--basically what i say ''sometimes,acting irrationally serve rationality''.
acting like a rational all the time makes you irrational,we are aware this..but We think rationally-there is no doubt ] lets examine deeply;

I said this isnt pure choice..Do I contradict to myself..No..your sub-conscious/consicous sends signals (anti-NT but serves NTP)

''make a plan'' or ''this time act irrationally buddy'' or ''listen to your gut this time instead of thought'' cuz epic fail incoming. After years passed,you saw many epic failures due to over thinking then you learn to listen other things in your mind. Or you missing something badly brain talks again ''go to party,you can always watch stupid tv'', or ''dont read this book,go and fun with your mates'' --you are alone or reading sth all time already,there is nothing to lose....Because you feel you are weak,imcompetent,maybe loser at current situation then jump on the the other illogical things...
it will pass in time,dont worry.When you ll become an adult,you ll see the things in different angles.


You Dislike- SJ(F) cuz you're open minded NF- they mostly act irrationally due to achive their moral goals.(it serves humanity etc but you dont care much,it doesnt serve you directly. you do emotional things to satify your hunger,not to feed someone like NF.

F-do/think emotional things cuz they are obese, but you are starving..that's the difference.

you understand what's hidden(behind the principles)-N works


You are rational,i have no doubt...well you are girl and rational,well done,u are rare :=

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/41913-possible-thinker-feeler-both-2.html checked this if you wish !

Well I think you are INTP, dont think much xD ,Ti is curse and blessing of INTP. Btw if you think I am irrational then ignore what i said trust your own mind solely,if you wont then i know,i'm a feeler lol.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

You're INTP. I see a lot of myself here, and the writing style is right.

Edit: Oh, I forgot to mention: You won't develop functions you don't value. It's clear that you value Ti.


----------



## RemiX (Dec 6, 2010)

INTP or INTJ.

Actually, INTP > INTJ. Have you spoken to the wise cogtest? If not then I'd highly advise you to take a visit.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been thinking about this some more, and I think I'm likely an ISTP. I think I might use Ni, not Ne. I've never tested as a sensor, but I could be in a Ti-Ni loop. What is an ISTP like if he or she has developed Ni more than Se?


----------

